# -



## jw (Jan 31, 2006)

-


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Okay, something's just not right. It's been a while since I've had a flat tummy. I am in fine shape. I run 4 miles a day (lasting about 35 minutes per run), at least 5 days a week. Not only have I been running, but I've also decreased my food intake. While I had lost around 20 pounds, the gut is not really shaping to a flatness. Am I going to have diet on _what_ I eat, along with the running, etc.?
> 
> Furthermore, I intend on getting back in to weight-lifting. I have plenty of bulk, I just want to tone. I need a plan for around a 30 minute work out on upper body. Any suggestions?



Cutting out the MGD wouldn't hurt


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't think I've ever run 4 miles before. 2 miles is the most I ever remember running. But I played tennis in high school and college, so distance running wasn't a big part of the regimen. 

Don't feel so bad, this pilgrim's figure is much worse than yours.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 1, 2006)

Josh... you're just getting old. Accept it. 

So just sit down and get fat with the rest of us.

[Edited on 2-1-2006 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> The MGD is pretty infrequent these days.



I figured as much. 

Face it man, you're getting old. (I was gonna say it earlier but Ben beat me to it.) 

Seriously, are you talking about a "gut" or just that you don't have a 6 pack?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> You guys are nuts...26 is not old.



No, but it sure ain't 16 either :bigsmile:

I'm the wrong person to talk to about fitness anyway. I'm so sedentary these days it's pathetic. When I was 16 I think I had about 11% body fat. It seems like it would probably be closer to 111 now!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> You guys are nuts...26 is not old.


'

Stick to your guns, Josh. One is NEVER too old to be fit and healthy. God gave us our bodies and he expects us to c take are of them.

Decrease in food intake will not necessarily get you the results you want. It depends very much on what you are eating. Getting back to weightlifting is an excellent idea and will get you more quickly to your goals. 

Half hour, three times a week. Do a full body workout each time. I don't know if you're going to a gym or if you have equipment at home. I can be of help here. I use to be a certified personal trainer and I am still active at the gym. After some injuries, I'm getting back into the full swing of things again.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 1, 2006)

when all exercize fails, Lipo the stomach. And like a true American, finance it on a credit card


----------



## Gregg (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> You guys are nuts...26 is not old.



I've got a work vest hanging in my closet that will be 26 this year.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> You guys are nuts...26 is not old.


26 is so old, especially when you are a Christian.

When you are a woman, who is 25 and unmarried, panic sets in, and you are officially over the hill at 30.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 1, 2006)

I am 26 and already am noticing that I cannot just eat whatever I want to. My pants are beginning to fit tighter and I notice I am developing love handles.

So for the first time in my life I need to watch what I eat. I guess the problem is, I haven't been watching what I eat in the first place even if my metabolism was faster at the time. Gluttony is not offensive until it affects my personal appearance. If only it was offensive for the sole fact that it is a transgression of God's law. 

It is advised that I refrain from running since I have had two surgeries on my right knee. When I was going through physical therapy, my trainer had me use the stationary bike that showed your current pulse and heart rate as you exercised. He told me to ride steady for, I think it was, 40 seconds. Then for ten seconds ride as fast as you possible can. He had me repeat this for 20 minutes. Let me tell you, I think I must have lost 20 pounds during those mere 20 minutes, I was drenched!

I suppose if I did that daily I would be in good shape.

I can tell if I don't act now, I am going to have one of those dunlap bellies by the time I am thirty!


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 1, 2006)

Each morning: 50 pushups, 15 pullups with leg lifts over your head at the top of each pullup, 25 dips, and a pint of ice-cream each day.

Works for me. :bigsmile:

I second the full body workout advice. You don't need weights to tone up, but they help if you don't abuse them (like focusing only on certain muscle groups). Muscle mass burns calories better aerobics, but both are important.

I had a brother-in-law who was an ultra-marathoner. No matter how far he ran, he couldn't lose his belly until he started a form of calisthenics. He looks pretty good these days for a 50 year old.

Vic


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> When I was going through physical therapy, my trainer had me use the stationary bike that showed your current pulse and heart rate as you exercised. He told me to ride steady for, I think it was, 40 seconds. Then for ten seconds ride as fast as you possible can. He had me repeat this for 20 minutes. Let me tell you, I think I must have lost 20 pounds during those mere 20 minutes, I was drenched!
> 
> I suppose if I did that daily I would be in good shape.



You suppose right! What the PT gave you is called High Intenisty Interval Training. I think it's the most effective cardio. I'd still advise some sort of resistance training too. In other words, lift weights. 

However, I would suggest you get some knowledge on HOW to lift weights.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> However, I would suggest you get some knowledge on HOW to lift weights.





Very important, I think.


----------

